# My killer cujo at daycare



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

This is Stella at Doggie day care..... why does she have to be a Cujo on a walk


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ah hahaha...she is _wearing_ a Boxer!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

katdog5911 said:


> why does she have to be a Cujo on a walk


Not sure if this is a serious question (since it's posted in the aggression section) but the answer is most likely because she goes to daycare. Being restrained (by a leash) takes away the dogs natural flow of communication and dogs that get to practice it without a leash in a daycare situation often develop leash frustration.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a fantastic white wrap she has! Fantastic, Dawling!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it has to do with being restrained as well


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

From what I've seen recently at the dog park, I would also guess that she has a relationship with the other daycare dogs, while the ones she sees on a walk are new.
I've met a few dogs in the past week who go to daycare, which made me let my guard down - I thought the dog would be ok, since it's with other dogs all day...makes sense, right? Wrong!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

gsdraven said:


> Not sure if this is a serious question (since it's posted in the aggression section) but the answer is most likely because she goes to daycare. *Being restrained (by a leash) takes away the dogs natural flow of communication and dogs that get to practice it without a leash in a daycare situation often develop leash frustration.*


I totally agree with the bolded statement, as much as I love the dog park it has caused Delgado to be DR while on leash because he expects to be able meet and play with every dog he sees. Add that with puppy energy and it's a lot to handle

At the park, sniff me I'll sniff you now we can play! Onleash outside of the park, I WANT TO PLAY!!! frustrated bark


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

So I guess the answer is to let her run free free free all the time....NOT! Well, I better get her over this Cujo leash stuff soon....her lunging and carrying on is not helping me with my neck and back issues! I was supposed to go walk the "dog gauntlet" near my house with my trainer on Wednesday, but due to a shooting in my town all the roads were blocked off and the trainer couldn't get here! We rescheduled for later today but it is very wet outside....so I don't think there will be too many dogs out. 
The more I read about reactivity, the more confused I get. LAT, BAT, prong collar???? I guess the bottom line is that I need Stella to engage with me instead of the other stimulus. If only I had a magic wand.... or magic dog biscuit...


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Shade said:


> At the park, sniff me I'll sniff you now we can play! Onleash outside of the park, I WANT TO PLAY!!! frustrated bark


I used to think this too....but even on a long line, she is not so nice anymore. And I used to let her go up to the dogs and sniff. What really bewildered me is this....there is an older collie that is usually loose lying in his yard. Stella used to love to greet the dog, Bailey whenever we walked by. And I always allowed her to. Bailey is very very very laid back. No barking or jumping or anything. He is an older dog and seems content to just watch the dogs go by. Stella always greeted him nicely until a little while ago. We were walking by as usual and I let her long line go loose so she could greet Bailey, but instead she started to growl and get very aggressive. I was shocked. So was Bailey. I tried going by him again several times on different occasions, but Stella does not seem like she wants to just have a friendly sniff anymore. Why this sudden change????


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Blanketback said:


> From what I've seen recently at the dog park, I would also guess that she has a relationship with the other daycare dogs, while the ones she sees on a walk are new.


I would agree but there are always different dogs coming and going there. And one of the owners that I mentioned Stella's cujo antics to told me about another Shepherd that attends there. She is wonderful with all the dogs while there, but as soon as she is out of there, she will get aggressive with the same dog she played with 5 minutes ago. I guess it could still be the leash thing but why aggression? Or could it be that certain places are considered non aggressive zones by dogs?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> Ah hahaha...she is _wearing_ a Boxer!


:laugh:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

katdog5911 said:


> I used to think this too....but even on a long line, she is not so nice anymore. And I used to let her go up to the dogs and sniff. What really bewildered me is this....there is an older collie that is usually loose lying in his yard. Stella used to love to greet the dog, Bailey whenever we walked by. And I always allowed her to. Bailey is very very very laid back. No barking or jumping or anything. He is an older dog and seems content to just watch the dogs go by. Stella always greeted him nicely until a little while ago. We were walking by as usual and I let her long line go loose so she could greet Bailey, but instead she started to growl and get very aggressive. I was shocked. So was Bailey. I tried going by him again several times on different occasions, but Stella does not seem like she wants to just have a friendly sniff anymore. Why this sudden change????


I was just speaking from my experience with Delgado. He reacts out of excitement 99% of the time, I hope the trainer can help you


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

If only we knew! I'd LOVE to understand why dogs act the way they do. Yesterday a guy came into the dog park and the instant he let his Greyhound loose, this dog came charging at my puppy, barking and snarling, and chased him in a very aggressive way. I went after the dog, and the guy put his back on the leash. Fast forward 15 minutes, I'm in the parking lot talking to another owner, and I can see the same dog frolicking with all the others, without a single problem. Huh?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't think daycare causes leash frustration. I think leashes cause leash frustration  I have been fighting that since day one with my puppy, long before I put her into daycare. I actually think daycare helped a lot with getting her to relax with other dogs.

But with my pup she seems to have a bit more of a fear aggression reaction on leash, with new dogs. In daycare she will try to hide behind someone if she's afraid.

Yet in obedience class my pup is amazing on leash. I think it has to do with being in uncertain situations and seems to be more out of doors that causes a problem. She knows daycare is a safe place, she knows obedience class is ok, but out there in the big bad world, she's not sure what to make of these strange dogs in unfamiliar places, so she tries to act like a tough guy.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

The greyhound thing is easy. The puppy is smaller. Greyhounds can sometimes be very predatory towards smaller things. We had one try to attack one of my bosse's dogs (a smaller but tough ACD) during an evaluation; but did fine with the Lab/Mastiff eval dog. My boss once went to a track with some greyhound rescue people (years ago in Arizona) and the kennel/trainer/handler takes a live rabbit while it's screaming (encourages prey drive to run down and chase) slits it's throat, ties a rope around the carcass and creates an abusive flirt pole to have all the muzzled greyhounds run after it. *sick sick sick* The one who wins gets the rabbit.

Off topic, sorry.
Stella probably acts differently on the leash due to some mild resource guarding of the owner. You wouldn't see it at a daycare because the owner isn't present.
We tend to do our evals in a two section test. Part with the owner, part without. That way we can know if we should limit bonding with certain dogs as they may get guardy with the humans. (we also don't have toys or treats to eliminate competion)
I'm glad though that Stella is having fun with her boxer friend. It's a lovely color on her.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

CarrieJ, *sick sick sick* is right! I do know that the Greyhound was a rescue, and there are alot of retired racing Greyhounds here. The odd thing is, he was running around with smaller dogs...and my puppy is a whopping 78lb. 10 month old - so he easily outweighed the Greyhound. For some reason, this dog just hated mine on sight. Very strange, but who knows - maybe he was attacked by a GSD before?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> I think it has to do with being restrained as well


 
My guy has shown this frustration as well; OTOH, without a leash it can be a bigger problem if any real aggression does show up; so I am often torn on the best course of action.

i have settled pretty much on saying I don't care if my dog is friendly to other adult dogs, but he does have to tolerate them close by (i.e. like in an AKC OB class!).


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I worked at a doggy daycare for about 9 years and noticed a definite tendency for daycare dogs to become leash reactive. Just about every daycare regular became leash reactive/aggressive over time, even dogs that really didn't seem probe to it. If you google "Trish King dog parks", you will find an article about "the good the bad and the ugly" of dog parks and much of it applies to daycare as well. It explains why dog park/daycare situations can lead to leash reactivity /aggression.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

The leash reactivity after doggie daycare and parks makes total sense. I also have bad back problems, and used prongs on my previous GSDs to avoid the pulling. I'm hoping to not have to go there with Grim, but we shall see. I'd rather use positive training methods, but you have to do what you have to do when you have a bad back! I hope the trainer can help you sort all of this out! Please update with what your trainer says...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

codmaster said:


> My guy has shown this frustration as well; OTOH, without a leash it can be a bigger problem if any real aggression does show up; so I am often torn on the best course of action.
> 
> i have settled pretty much on saying I don't care if my dog is friendly to other adult dogs, but he does have to tolerate them close by (i.e. like in an AKC OB class!).


Try LAT!!!!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Was able to walk by 2 dogs this week. A little pop of the prong and no more nonsense. The trainer feels that I need to work on Stella's obedience. Basically what needs to happen is as soon as Stella "poofs up" I give her a correction, command her to "fuss" and redirect to other commands. So far the prong seems
to have made a difference.


----------

